# Female friends



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is the situation:

A man is happily married and he meets a girl and they hit it off. Their relationship is platonic but they share a lot of stuff in common. The girl has a boyfriend.

They spend a fair amount of time talking when they see each other and meet up occasionally to engage in shared hobbies.

Is there a line being crossed/close to being crossed on this situation?

Happy to provide more details if required.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Not if you're both open and honest with your partners about it.

Just ask yourself would you be happy if the situation was reversed, if you can honestly say yes, then there isn't a problem.

Edit: and is the shared hobby 'hide the sausage'?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Not if you're both open and honest with your partners about it.
> 
> Just ask yourself would you be happy if the situation was reversed, if you can honestly say yes, then there isn't a problem.
> 
> Edit: and is the shared hobby 'hide the sausage'?


 Both open and honest with partners.

I'm struggling with this next bit, I can trust my wife 100% but a reversed situation would arouse suspicion and I'm not one for jealousy.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

A friend said something to a girl that made me laugh but rang true...

'If we ain't fu**ing why are we friends. I've got friends already.'

I always had female friends but they caused hassle one way or another. Since cutting them out life has got easier that's for sure :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Like has been mentioned depends if your open about it and how you would feel if situation was reversed.

I wouldn't like it if she had a male friend like that so I wouldn't get into such a situation myself either. Although I'm more than sure she wouldn't like it either haha .


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Will cause problems at some point imo. Spending time with the opposite sex can only lead to one thing, them becoming closer friends. I also know how most men think, so definite no no for me.

I wouldn't expect to be allowed female friend(s) that I socialise with.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

The question is do you find said friend attractive


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

bottleneck25 said:


> The question is do you find said friend attractive


 Complicated... I'm attracted to her personality. But see her as a 'blokey-mate'.

She's a good looking girl though


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Complicated... I'm attracted to her personality. But see her as a 'blokey-mate'.
> 
> She's a good looking girl though


 If you are attracted to her sexually then it will only end badly. If she was a munter I doubt youd be friends


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Here is the situation:
> 
> A man is happily married and he meets a girl and they hit it off. Their relationship is platonic but they share a lot of stuff in common. The girl has a boyfriend.
> 
> ...


 Providing you and your wife are both happy with it then no problem, if your wife is a reasonable person 99% of the time but states her concerns over it then for the benefit of the marriage I would break the friendship off and show my wife she was ultimately my priority in life, if however you wife is jealous pillock most of the time I'd tell her the friendship stays and she can like it or lump it as ultimately its her problem not yours.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

What shared hobbies do you have that mean you keep meeting up? Could you not do the same things with your wife instead?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

bottleneck25 said:


> If you are attracted to her sexually then it will only and badly. If she was a munter I doubt youd be friends


 Nothing sexual.

It feels more like a little sister.. Sort of


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No chance, my missus doesn't have male friends (I check her FB/phone etc religiously), she is allowed female friends of course, when I deem it acceptable for her to waste time conversing with them.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

friendship shouldn't be dictated by genitalia or the insecurity of others really. But it's a question of whether it's worth making your life more difficult for the sake of a friendship.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

andyboro said:


> friendship shouldn't be dictated by genitalia or the insecurity of others really. But it's a question of whether it's worth making your life more difficult for the sake of a friendship.


 I want to agree with this but trying not to be biased in justifying this situation and to look at it objectively.

The fact is I haven't got any one that I'd call a close friend so feeling a bit reluctant to let go of this budding friendship for potentially a non-reason


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Complicated... I'm attracted to her personality. But see her as a 'blokey-mate'.
> 
> She's a good looking girl though


 So you are basically attracted to her physically and mentally.

Do the other halves know you meet up?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Seriously, it would be a no go for me and my missus would feel the same if the boot on other foot.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Here is the situation:
> 
> A man is happily married and he meets a girl and *they hit it off*. Their relationship is platonic but they share a lot of stuff in common. The girl has a boyfriend.
> 
> ...


 Means?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> Providing you and your wife are both happy with it then no problem, if your wife is a reasonable person 99% of the time but states her concerns over it then for the benefit of the marriage I would break the friendship off and show my wife she was ultimately my priority in life, if however you wife is jealous pillock most of the time I'd tell her the friendship stays and she can like it or lump it as ultimately its her problem not yours.


 My Mrs is great. Not jealous in the slightest. She's raised a concern before which i acknowledged and we discussed. She seems OK now but I'm conscious of potential for things that can brew beneath the surface


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Nothing sexual.
> 
> It feels more like a little sister.. Sort of


 If you didnt feel as if tho you was doing something wrong you wouldn't of asked on here lol but if it's ok for both you and your missus then crack on. My missus wouldn't be to happy if I was spending time with another woman over her


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> So you are basically attracted to her physically and mentally.
> 
> Do the other halves know you meet up?


 No.

And yes. Everything is very transparent and no-one is unhappy with the situation.

But I know it can't hurt to look at this objectively and question the social parameters of this situation.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

bottleneck25 said:


> If you didnt feel as if tho you was doing something wrong you wouldn't of asked on here lol but if it's ok for both you and your missus then crack on. My missus wouldn't be to happy if I was spending time with another woman over her


 As I said trying to take an objective look at the situation and I'm interested to hear other people's opinions as it's not your everyday kind of situation.

That's the thing, something does feel a little off. But I know if she had a penis everything would feel completely normal about the scenario.


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

What are the shared hobbies you meet up for?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> No.
> 
> And yes. Everything is very transparent and no-one is unhappy with the situation.
> 
> But I know it can't hurt to look at this objectively and question the social parameters of this situation.


 No? "she's a good looking girl" and you are attracted to her personality.

I think in time you will view her differently. At the moment she is a 'blokey mate', but when she shows some vulnerability, or something more feminine, then your opinion may change. Also, you will both share problems with each other about the other half, if any happen to occur, which can lead to temptation.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Smokey13 said:


> What are the shared hobbies you meet up for?


 He keeps swerving that question lol


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> No chance, my missus doesn't have male friends *(I check her FB/phone etc religiously)*, she is allowed female friends of course,* when I deem it acceptable* for her to waste time conversing with them.


 Interesting, why is this?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> He keeps swerving that question lol


 Don't want to put anything too specific. Sports is a fair description.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Colin said:


> Interesting, why is this?


 I *think* he's joking, but not 100% sure lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd be interested to hear some female opinions..

@Skye666

@MissMartinez


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> No? "she's a good looking girl" and you are attracted to her personality.
> 
> I think in time you will view her differently. At the moment she is a 'blokey mate', but when she shows some vulnerability, or something more feminine, then your opinion may change. Also, you will both share problems with each other about the other half, if any happen to occur, which can lead to temptation.


 Well said.

I respect and love my wife too much for anything like this to happen. And I would say the same for her with her boyfriend.

We never discuss our own relationships with each other.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Dieseldave said:


> As I said trying to take an objective look at the situation and I'm interested to hear other people's opinions as it's not your everyday kind of situation.
> 
> That's the thing, something does feel a little off. But I know if she had a penis everything would feel completely normal about the scenario.


 Are you concerned something brewing? it sort of reads that way.. and if so - in you or in her?

We're predisposed to think that women fancy us sometimes when its not particularly true and they're just being friendly.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> I *think* he's joking, but not 100% sure lol


 :thumb

Of course I am not serious!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

andyboro said:


> Are you concerned something brewing? it sort of reads that way.. and if so - in you or in her?
> 
> We're predisposed to think that women fancy us sometimes when its not particularly true and they're just being friendly.


 I Don't lack confidence but rarely do I think girls fancy me and no I'm sure she doesn't.

The only thing brewing is the excitement of finding a friend that you share a lot in common with. I've felt the same with blokes.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Huntingground said:


> :thumb
> 
> Of course I am not serious!!


 Clearly a joke... Surely you made sure her cupboard had no phone signal before you locked her in there!?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Unless the female is pig ugly, the guy WILL have sexual thoughts about her and it will more than likely lead to some sort of issue down the line.

In my experience the only way a girl and a guy can be good friends is after they've had sex (which of course probably wouldn't be acceptable in this situation). I'll add that there are a few exceptions to this but they are very few and far between.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Don't want to put anything too specific. Sports is a fair description.


 water sports???


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Most of my friends used to be guys, and now I only have one since I got married, and that's probably because he lives on the other side of the world!

My hubby would not be happy if I had a male friend I hung out with. And sadly, looking back, I can see why. Not one of my past friendships with men was innocent. There was always attraction from at least one side.

I fought my husband on it for years but have conceded that it's not really possible for two heterosexual people of the opposite sex to have a very close friendship without there being some 'inappropriate' feelings. There's a risk that if ever your relationship hits a wobbly moment, the friend can suddenly seem like a great alternative...the reason why some of my friends ended up having affairs...with their closest friends of the opposite sex.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Come on Dave...u know the answer 

Unfortunately as most have said it's going to head for trouble. . i love having male friends I prefer it but it's impossible they do eventually change I havnt fancied or wanted anything from the male friends iv had but they do so I bail out. U sound like ur enjoying the attention from her so it could get messy. If u think in ur heart ur partner won't like it coz u know her best then u shouldn't be doing it.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Come on Dave...I know the answer
> 
> Unfortunately as most have said it's going to head for trouble. . i love having male friends I prefer it but it's impossible they do eventually change I havnt fancied or wanted anything from the male friends iv had but they do so I bail out. U sound like ur enjoying the attention from her so it could get messy. If u think in ur heart ur partner won't like it coz u know her best then u shouldn't be doing it.


 This seems to be the general consensus...

I prefer female friends and get on with them better in general I've found.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dieseldave said:


> This seems to be the general consensus...
> 
> I prefer female friends and get on with them better in general I've found.


 I don't have any female friends as I have pumped them all previously so now I stay away as I have missus with 2 kids :thumb


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I don't have any female friends as I have pumped them all previously so now I stay away as I have missus with 2 kids :thumb


 I've never pumped any of my female friends.

Could you trust yourself if a friendship developed between yourself and a female now?


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Sounds like a completely necessary and inappropriate friendship. I doubt she's the only person you know who shares this interest with you?! Factor in she's good looking and got a good personality, sounds pretty much like ideal gf material! Can only end badly IMO!

If it was my GF I'd be nipping it in the bud sharpish!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

actually had a massive fall out last night over my mrs asking if i was ok with her going to watch her work mate (a guy) compete in flare swinging or whatever the f**k its called , now my reply was "no im not ok with it f**k off" bit harsh tbh but i cant even train a paying female client without her being upset angry and jealous so why should i be ok with her fcuking off to london with a guy lol fair enough if i was invited but i was an after thought .

a shoulder to cry on becomes a dick to ride on


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> actually had a massive fall out last night over my mrs asking if i was ok with her going to watch her work mate (a guy) compete in flare swinging or whatever the f**k its called , now my reply was "no im not ok with it f**k off" bit harsh tbh but i cant even train a paying female client without her being upset angry and jealous so why should i be ok with her fcuking off to london with a guy lol fair enough if i was invited but i was an after thought .
> 
> a shoulder to cry on becomes a dick to ride on


 Women and double standards seem to go hand in hand in my experience.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Gary29 said:


> Women and double standards seem to go hand in hand in my experience.


 i was doing some karaoke in a pub lastnight and this lass came up to me while i was singing kissed my cheek and held my hand which made the mrs angry as fcuk lol not once did i encourage this lass yet the mrs was intentionally putting me in a position of those very same feelings yet she cant see the wrong in asking to spend the day with a guy , women see things so innocently sometimes although maybe thats just immaturity


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

MRSTRONG said:


> actually had a massive fall out last night over my mrs asking if i was ok with her going to watch her work mate (a guy) compete in flare swinging or whatever the f**k its called , now my reply was "no im not ok with it f**k off" bit harsh tbh but i cant even train a paying female client without her being upset angry and jealous so why should i be ok with her fcuking off to london with a guy lol fair enough if i was invited but i was an after thought .
> 
> a shoulder to cry on becomes a dick to ride on


 If there was any attraction there then you've just magnified it 100 fold now its forbidden..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hmmm are the op and my mrs friends in real life ???

where do you live op :angry:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dieseldave said:


> I've never pumped any of my female friends.
> 
> Could you trust yourself if a friendship developed between yourself and a female now?


 Good question, I would like to think so but my missus wouldn't allow this situation to develop in first place..........


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

andyboro said:


> If there was any attraction there then you've just magnified it 100 fold now its forbidden..


 the guys skint not much of a looker has a little cock and drinks smirnoff ice ---- how can i compete :lol:

tbh its not a trust issue its more a case of me being an after thought , why couldnt she say " can we go watch "


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> I've never pumped any of my female friends.
> 
> Could you trust yourself if a friendship developed between yourself and a female now?


 could you trust your mrs to not ride some guy friends weiner after they share some secret sport ?

its not about the innocence of a friendship its about respect - why would you put your wife in a position to doubt you or to worry ? would you like to be laying in bed listening to your wife bleat on about some male friend ?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Women and double standards seem to go hand in hand in my experience.


 Better off sticking to men mate


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

You'll end up boning her and regret it or like it. It's not natural for a man to have female friends anyway, you have a wife, be thankful for that.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

EctoSize said:


> .


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> hmmm are the op and my mrs friends in real life ???
> 
> where do you live op :angry:


 Probably shouldn't say

Why don't you come along to see me flare swinging and we can talk over a couple chilled Smirnoff ice


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Only acceptable if the "friend" is fugly


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Probably shouldn't say
> 
> Why don't you come along to see me flare swinging and we can talk over a couple chilled Smirnoff ice


 im suprised your mrs and her fella puts up with it


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> could you trust your mrs to not ride some guy friends weiner after they share some secret sport ?
> 
> its not about the innocence of a friendship its about respect - why would you put your wife in a position to doubt you or to worry ? would you like to be laying in bed listening to your wife bleat on about some male friend ?


 I trust my Mrs 100%.

There is no secret sport I just don't want to get too specific for the purposes of anonymity.

She's also friends with her. And I don't blest on about her.

I will admit I'm struggling to honestly assess how i would feel if the situation was reversed..


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Wants to remain anonymous

Has full name listed on instagram profile

Strong logic.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

For me the theory of a male and female being friends is fine.

However, in practice I don't see it as being worth the aggro it may potentially end up causing in a relationship.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Women and double standards seem to go hand in hand in my experience.


 I've had it the other way actually, where the rules were enforced for me but then not the other way around!


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> I trust my Mrs 100%.
> 
> There is no secret sport I just don't want to get too specific for the purposes of anonymity.
> 
> ...


 Possible three way?

In all seriousness she's fit good personality stopping kidding yourself that you don't want to smash it. Walk away and respect your Mrs.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Strange that so many people don't think its acceptable? Is that because its a friend the OP has made SINCE having a relationship?

I have a couple of female friends that I can hang out with and its simply that just friends.

1 is a work colleague, as far as I know absolutely no attraction from her side - certainly none from mine.

The other I have been friends with since school, probably pushing 15-16 years now. Nothing has ever happened between us and never will, shes known about and met my past girlfriends etc and vice versa and never been a problem.

I think anyone who tries to control who their partner is friends with BEFORE them (without good reason like something actually happening beyond friendship) has issues.

A new developing friendship I guess may be a different story though and would depend on circumstance...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I've no issue having female friends, I don't feel the need to have sex with them either.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Gonna be honest and say I prob wouldn't like it them being too friendly.
> 
> Would you be comfortable in the reverse scenario?


 If I knew 100% the nature of the relationship then yes. But there is no way of being that sure in reality as much as I trust her...


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

My missus hangs out with a couple gay guys, which Im fine with. Ive gotta be honest and say I wouldnt be happy if she was getting too friendly with a straight guy though. I do have one close female friend she knows about and she's fine with, more of a brother/ sister type relationship though. Having close friends of the opposite sex is always going to be a tricky one though.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Hera said:


> I've had it the other way actually, where the rules were enforced for me but then not the other way around!





Matt-Steron said:


> My missus hangs out with a couple gay guys, which Im fine with. Ive gotta be honest and say I wouldnt be happy if she was getting too friendly with a straight guy though. I do have one close female friend she knows about and she's fine with, more of a brother/ sister type relationship though. Having close friends of the opposite sex is always going to be a tricky one though.


 Case in point!


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

andyboro said:


> Case in point!


 Because he has a female friend?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Hera said:


> Because he has a female friend?


 "i wouldnt be happy if she had a straight male friend"

"I have a female friend but my mrs is ok with it" :whistling:

I think I see this one more than the opposite too.. We're an insecure bunch really.


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

Guilty as charged, haha. Im only being honest though.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I only have one female mate that i would hang out with, i've known her since i was a kid though and there's never been anything sexual between us.

Pretty much every other female mate that i've had i've slept with at some point so i can see why people get hung up about male/female friendships because 99% of the time there is feelings on one side.

If i met a good looking bird out of the blue and started seeing her socially my missus would get very jealous, for that reason alone i wouldn't entertain the idea nowadays.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Matt-Steron said:


> Guilty as charged, haha. Im only being honest though.


 I'd be certain that you're not the only one mate.


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

Thats the same as me, Ive known this other girl for years, far longer than ive known my missus, so its never really been an issue. If I suddenly started getting friendly with a stranger im sure it would raise an eyebrow or two.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Would never be able to have one of these platonic relationships as the girl would always end up falling for due to my looks and charisma.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Would never be able to have one of these platonic relationships as the girl would always end up falling for due to my looks and charisma.


 females love a gay bezzie mate


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> females love a gay bezzie mate


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

From before I met her I definitely wouldn't mind she played football to a high standard and had slept with her football coach at one point, I was fine with it at the time and she doesn't play anymore due to injury.

if she suddenly decided she wanted to go the cinema with Ben from work or ice skating with John she met at a bar last week she would get told to jog on.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Will cause problems mate


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Are you on any gear at mo mate?

I had similar first time on tren and ended up smitten with a friend at work!

luckily I snapped out of it before I jeopardised my relation with my Mrs.

Look at bird from work now and think wtf was I thinking lol!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TITO said:


> Are you on any gear at mo mate?
> 
> I had similar first time on tren and ended up smitten with a friend at work!
> 
> ...


 No mate. Yeah I know that feeling when test is high!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Just bang her and have done with it....

I hate all of this namby pamby going around the houses stuff .... The inevitable will happen. Men and women like feking each other.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Just bang me and have done with it....
> 
> I hate all of this namby pamby going around the houses stuff .... The inevitable will happen. Me and men like feking each other.


 Fixed


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fixed


 And you said it was our secret....! :whistling:

I know I'm a catch but I told you to keep it quiet. :tongue:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> And you said it was our secret....! :whistling:
> 
> I know I'm a catch but I told you to keep it quiet. :tongue:


 :blowme:


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Hera said:


> Most of my friends used to be guys, and now I only have one since I got married, and that's probably because he lives on the other side of the world!
> 
> My hubby would not be happy if I had a male friend I hung out with. And sadly, looking back, I can see why. Not one of my past friendships with men was innocent. There was always attraction from at least one side.
> 
> I fought my husband on it for years but have conceded that it's not really possible for two heterosexual people of the opposite sex to have a very close friendship without there being some 'inappropriate' feelings. There's a risk that if ever your relationship hits a wobbly moment, the friend can suddenly seem like a great alternative...the reason why some of my friends ended up having affairs...with their closest friends of the opposite sex.


 I don't agree at all. Men and woman can have a close friendship with out inappropriate feelings....I CAN and Do not sure about other people lol


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

For sure there are exceptions to every rule, however is it worth even the possibility of damaging your relationship with your wife for this friendship? Can men and women be just friends? Of course.....and if both of your partners approve.... crack on.... but on some level i guarantee your mrs will feel slighted.... in an ideal world, we'd all be friends.... but this is not that world and ideals are for dreamers. Relationships are complex,fluid and require energy to sustain.... take the energy from your friendship and invest it in your mrs.... just my two cents man....

All the best


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Human nature says it can only end up bad. My missus got jealous of a guy I worked with because we spent time together on and off the job. He was kind of a mentor when I started lifting. He was married with two kids, same as me, but she got jealous anyway. I used to joke with her that it was a Bromance! She was not amused.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> This seems to be the general consensus...
> 
> I prefer female friends and get on with them better in general I've found.


 Yep that's usually the case...Shame it dosnt work


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat (Feb 4, 2016)

if she does not swallow it's ok


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TheScam said:


> Strange that so many people don't think its acceptable? Is that because its a friend the OP has made SINCE having a relationship?
> 
> I have a couple of female friends that I can hang out with and its simply that just friends.
> 
> ...


 If these two girls are butt ugly then of course nothings happened!! Makes all the difference for guy/ girl platonic mates.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

If this happens to you and the girl you love swears it is all above board. And then three months later the geezer is hanging out of the back of her, it takes a little time to trust someone again!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> For sure there are exceptions to every rule, however is it worth even the possibility of damaging your relationship with your wife for this friendship? Can men and women be just friends? Of course.....and if both of your partners approve.... crack on.... but on some level i guarantee your mrs will feel slighted.... in an ideal world, we'd all be friends.... but this is not that world and ideals are for dreamers. Relationships are complex,fluid and require energy to sustain.... take the energy from your friendship and invest it in your mrs.... just my two cents man....
> 
> All the best


 Great post


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Armitage Shanks said:


> If this happens to you and the girl you love swears it is all above board. And then three months later the geezer is hanging out of the back of her, it takes a little time to trust someone again!


 I would imagine it does...

speaking from experience then?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Here is the situation:
> 
> A man is happily married and he meets a girl and they hit it off. Their relationship is platonic but they share a lot of stuff in common. The girl has a boyfriend.
> 
> ...


 She would be ****ed by now by me


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> For sure there are exceptions to every rule, however is it worth even the possibility of damaging your relationship with your wife for this friendship? Can men and women be just friends? Of course.....and if both of your partners approve.... crack on.... but on some level i guarantee your mrs will feel slighted.... in an ideal world, we'd all be friends.... but this is not that world and ideals are for dreamers. Relationships are complex,fluid and require energy to sustain.... take the energy from your friendship and invest it in your mrs.... just my two cents man....
> 
> All the best


 Why is it when I read this back, I get the backing track to Baz Luhrman - Sunscreen playing in my head xD


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> actually had a massive fall out last night over my mrs asking if i was ok with her going to watch her work mate (a guy) compete in flare swinging or whatever the f**k its called , now my reply was "no im not ok with it f**k off" bit harsh tbh but i cant even train a paying female client without her being upset angry and jealous so why should i be ok with her fcuking off to london with a guy lol fair enough if i was invited but i was an after thought .
> 
> *a shoulder to cry on becomes a dick to ride on *


 Did you make this one up mate off the top of your head? If so you need credit  .


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Why is it when I read this back, I get the backing track to Baz Luhrman - Sunscreen playing in my head xD


 Sorry mate, wasnt meant as a lecture/rant or anything.... hope all is well :thumb


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Sorry mate, wasnt meant as a lecture/rant or anything.... hope all is well :thumb


 No no, it was a compliment :lol:

Yes all is well mate just doing a little self-assessment with the help of an unbiased third party


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> I would imagine it does...
> 
> speaking from experience then?


 Yeah, but the girl i am married to now is not the same person.

Trust is an individual thing and over time it can return.


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

Im sure girls may feel they can have lad mates....but lets be honest if a guy has a girl mate....right place right time hed jump at the chance. Theres always exceptions for instance colleagues who are older/not attractive who you get on well with but end of the day im truely sceptical of a lad whos clearly straight with a close girl mate...especially if it was my bird lol. Or maybe im just a paranoid cnut lol


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

I've got a couple of close female friends and tend to meet up every couple of months. I worked with a few of them for 18 years before we were made redundant and found new jobs.

My other half has met most of them and knows about us meeting up to see how each others families are doing. If she's jealous then she certainly doesn't show it.

The shoe has been on the other foot on a couple of occasions where she has met up with old work colleagues.

The way I think about it is if she was going to cheat on me she certainly wouldn't be telling me that she was meeting up with them and if she was going to cheat and lose what we have then there's nothing I can do about it...so why get jealous!


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

In these situations you just know really. If you're the person doing the friending you will just know deep down whether you have any ulterior motives. If you're the person whose partner is doing the friending you just know when it's suspect and when it's not.

If none of it is secret ever. If you don't blab on about them in a way that reveals a secret infatuation. If you don't bin time with your other half in favour of this friend then it's probably going to be fine.

My two best friends are one male and one female. I enjoy each person as a friend for different reasons and they bring different things to my life.

My partner is exactly the same, his two best friends are one male and one female.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> Human nature says it can only end up bad. My missus got jealous of a guy I worked with because we spent time together on and off the job. He was kind of a mentor when I started lifting. He was married with two kids, same as me, but she got jealous anyway. I used to joke with her that it was a Bromance! She was not amused.


 No offence mate but that's pathetic


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

DORIAN said:


> I don't agree at all. Men and woman can have a close friendship with out inappropriate feelings....I CAN and Do not sure about other people lol


 It's just the conclusion I've made from mine and my friends' experiences. If other people can demonstrate otherwise then great for them; their lucky, All I know is that in all of my past opposite sex friendships, there have been feelings from at least one side and friends of mine who have friends of the opposite sex have cheated (or are at least considering cheating) with them when their relationship is rocky.

I do have a friendship with a guy I've known since I was 17. We're very close but it's not an issue for hubby because my friend lives abroad...we just Skype a lot. But this guy used to be in love with me...which kind of demonstrates my point.

I totally accept though that people are different and it's not one rule for everyone.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Hera said:


> It's just the conclusion I've made from mine and my friends' experiences. If other people can demonstrate otherwise then great for them; their lucky, All I know is that in all of my past opposite sex friendships, there have been feelings from at least one side and friends of mine who have friends of the opposite sex have cheated (or are at least considering cheating) with them when their relationship is rocky.
> 
> I do have a friendship with a guy I've known since I was 17. We're very close but it's not an issue for hubby because my friend lives abroad...we just Skype a lot. But this guy used to be in love with me...which kind of demonstrates my point.
> 
> I totally accept though that people are different and it's not one rule for everyone.


 If you are friends and each of you know that and its purely platonic it works, if one ever has the inkling of something different then its over, you cannot remain friends.

Way too many uncomfortable silences.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

If she is in a relationship and I'll bang her makes me feel like a I'm the winner :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> If she is in a relationship and I'll bang her makes me feel like a I'm the winner :thumb


 Slopy 2nds......Nice one :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> Human nature says it can only end up bad. My missus got jealous of a guy I worked with because we spent time together on and off the job. He was kind of a mentor when I started lifting. He was married with two kids, same as me, but she got jealous anyway. I used to joke with her that it was a Bromance! She was not amused.


 mate i think you just left the wardrobe


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Slopy 2nds......Nice one :thumbup1:


 Unsatisfied are the best f**k

What would you know looking like that lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Unsatisfied are the best f**k
> 
> What would you know looking like that lol


 Stirring another man's porridge... ugh. No thanks fella...

You could not tie my shoelaces.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Stirring another man's porridge... ugh. No thanks fella...
> 
> You could not tie my shoelaces fella.


 No into fat men mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> No into fat men mate


 They would turn you down. :whistling:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I have a male friend I'm actually really good friends with. We were with eachother drunk before but never again and remain great friends. The one person can I tell anything to and vice Versa.
> 
> I know he would though if I agreed but even if I did it wouldn't be weird and be the same as before. The only problem I think is if we went out together and broke up we wouldn't remain friends although he seems to think we would. So for that reason and past a past ex doing it to me and seeing 2 of my friends do it I wouldn't like it if my partner was close with another girl.


 hes gay.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

For some strange reason all my female friends wants me in bed, can someone explain why?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Mogadishu said:


> For some strange reason all my female friends wants me in bed, can someone explain why?


 They think you are Spanish :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Mogadishu said:


> For some strange reason all my female friends wants me in bed, can someone explain why?


 So they can watch the lounge tv in peace


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> They think you are Spanish :thumb


 But I look like Dolph Lundgren, how is that possible?? Must be my height...


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I remain dubious about this much-vaunted these days male-female friendship thing.

As Billy Crystal said, the sex thing will always get in the way.

Only a *** and a hag can be friends.

Otherwise, sooner or later, there'll be the smell of tuna and bleach combining.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Don't think so, engaged now and has a kid. He's gone over and back to America meeting up with some other *bird* before aswell.


 Excuse me?

"bird"????

as for the engaged and has a kid


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol! He doesn't act like a weirdo like brucey :lol:
> 
> sorry, just used to everyone using bird for girlfriend over here I use it without thinking.


 anyway, I thought you didnt do randoms?

He was a mate , he wasnt a boyfriend..... :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol! He doesn't act like a weirdo like brucey[IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]
> 
> sorry, just used to everyone using bird for girlfriend over here I use it without thinking.


 Birds birdy flying high, sends a message from the sky.

Farmer Brown, wiping his eye, "Thank god my cows don't fly!!"


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I don't, we didn't 'bang' as everyone likes to call it and anyway he wouldn't be a random as I know him years.


 you didnt "bang", so what did you do, feel free to PM if you want to get really graphic.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Detail is irrelevant to the thread topic
> 
> I don't do ransoms although I did make an exception before. *To be fair though he put in a bit of graft for the 4 days we were there lol*


 4 days and didnt get to 4th base?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> This one did :whistling:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Was Scotland! Meet you there :lol:


 did you see the monster?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Was too dark to see :whistling:


 I like a lamp on TBH....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Why?


 so either of us doesnt end up with a broken nose, first time in the dark can be a little dangerous if you are not sure how someones going to respond.

I once got head butted in my teeth when I came up and she went down.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> was fine didn't need to go up and down in that regard!


 are you surrrrre...something happened?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Up and down in the meaning you were referring to nearly smashing your teeth! That's more personal than sex to me *so drew a line. *
> 
> I don't care if that makes me odd, matters to me so too bad


 I think I would need for you to draw a map, and draw up the rules beforehand.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

banzi said:


> If you are friends and each of you know that and its purely platonic it works, if one ever has the inkling of something different then its over, you cannot remain friends.
> 
> Way too many uncomfortable silences.


 I guess it depends on what you mean by 'platonic'. If it means 'no feelings' then yes, brill. That works. But if it means 'not acting on feelings' then I think the friendship can develop problems. I maintained friendships with guys who had feelings for me for long periods of time, years with some, but it almost always eventually ended with hostility due to jealousy or frustration that I didn't return those feelings. One friend just could not handle me being with other guys...he got very possessive and angry.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not allowed to have male friends so female ones are definitely a no no!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Hera said:


> I guess it depends on what you mean by 'platonic'. If it means 'no feelings' then yes, brill. That works. But if it means 'not acting on feelings' then I think the friendship can develop problems. I maintained friendships with guys who had feelings for me for long periods of time, years with some, but it almost always eventually ended with hostility due to jealousy or frustration that I didn't return those feelings. One friend just could not handle me being with other guys...he got very possessive and angry from his vantage point on the ladder outside my bedroom window.


 fixed


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> Here is the situation:
> 
> A man is happily married and he meets a girl and they hit it off. Their relationship is platonic but they share a lot of stuff in common. The girl has a boyfriend.
> 
> ...


 if you've made a Thread about it....then you've already slept with this friend...can you provide extra details like a photo of this friend, or post me her panties?


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> If these two girls are butt ugly then of course nothings happened!! Makes all the difference for guy/ girl platonic mates.


 If you say so.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> *If these two girls are butt ugly then of course nothings happened!*! Makes all the difference for guy/ girl platonic mates.


 If you ever see a mismatched couple looks wise it will almost always be a workplace romance or a friends first relationship.

Lots of affairs that start at work are with people far less attractive than your normal type, this is because you get to know their personality and personality can go a long way to over come looks.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

UK2USA said:


> Human nature says it can only end up bad. My missus got jealous of a guy I worked with because we spent time together on and off the job. He was kind of a mentor when I started lifting. He was married with two kids, same as me, but she got jealous anyway. I used to joke with her that it was a Bromance! She was not amused.


 She just watched Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TheScam said:


> If you say so.


 What u on about?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> What u on about?


 I think he means it doesn't matter if they are attractive he still would...?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I think he means it doesn't matter if they are attractive he still would...?


 Wonder why he couldn't just say that then....odd


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Wonder why he couldn't just say that then....odd


 He could just be mocking you, which is more likely.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> He could just be mocking you, which is more likely.


 Of course sim YOU WOULD KNOW right ... :lol:


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Have female friends at work, outside of work they do not exist as the wife would have my balls for sure. Main thing is to never share anything personal with this said female friend as that then leads to an emotional relationship at times and then that leads to a sausage being put in between a set of lips :whistling:

Just not worth the hassle n all that.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> What u on about?





Skye666 said:


> Wonder why he couldn't just say that then....odd


 I didn't agree with your statement, that's all.

Neither of the friends i referred to earlier are "butt ugly" as you put it, far from it, doesn't mean I want to sleep with them.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

TheScam said:


> I didn't agree with your statement, that's all.
> 
> Neither of the friends i referred to earlier are "butt ugly" as you put it, far from it, doesn't mean I want to sleep with them.


 Sound a lil gay tbh


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Vincey said:


> Have female friends at work, outside of work they do not exist as the wife would have my balls for sure. Main thing is to never share anything personal with this said female friend as that then leads to an emotional relationship at times and then that leads to a sausage being put in between a set of lips :whistling:
> 
> Just not worth the hassle n all that.


 Your wife would have your balls if she knew you had a female friend? Lmfao, remind me never to get married.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

my mrs would flip if she knew I was purposely meeting up with a woman & It was just me & her lol friends or not


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Sound a lil gay tbh


 Haha nah, just not into putting on some online mega alpha facade like i've gotta fcuk everything that moves


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Looks like a load of very insecure relationships on this thread. Regardless of gender, I wouldn't dictate who my other half's friends should be and she wouldn't try to dictate mine. We tell each other (often) what we think of each others friends but that's it.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

gymfreak2010 said:


> my mrs would flip if she knew I was purposely meeting up with a woman & It was just me & her lol friends or not





DLTBB said:


> Your wife would have your balls if she knew you had a female friend? Lmfao, remind me never to get married.


 See above your reply @DLTBB and that is what I'm getting at.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> No chance, my missus doesn't have male friends (I check her FB/phone etc religiously), she is allowed female friends of course, when I deem it acceptable for her to waste time conversing with them.


 Assuming this is a windup , purely to bait :thumb


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Hera said:


> I've had it the other way actually, where the rules were enforced for me but then not the other way around!


 Tbf , I think you would benefit from some gentle but firm training :huh:


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

thecoms said:


> Assuming this is a windup , purely to bait :thumb


 Yeah that's a bit far. Almost bordering on creepy/domestic abuse.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

DORIAN said:


> I don't agree at all. Men and woman can have a close friendship with out inappropriate feelings....I CAN and Do not sure about other people lol


 Women can have men friends , men can't , simples !!!


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> She would be ****ed by now by me


 Poorly , I suspect


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> Up and down in the meaning you were referring to nearly smashing your teeth! That's more personal than sex to me so drew a line.
> 
> I don't care if that makes me odd, matters to me so too bad


 Wow that is odd, you will bang , but not give oral ???


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

thecoms said:


> Women can have men friends , men can't , simples !!!


 I'm assuming you see the error in your logic...


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

TheScam said:


> Haha nah, just not into putting on some online mega alpha facade like i've gotta fcuk everything that moves


 My gay alarm bell is going off the radar here :lol:


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Dieseldave said:


> I'm assuming you see the error in your logic...


 I see the irony, No stand by my point. The guy is always looking for an opportunity, the girl , believes they are just friends...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

thecoms said:


> I see the irony, No stand by my point. The guy is always looking for an opportunity, the girl , believes they are just friends...


 But there will be a guy in both scenarios...


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Dieseldave said:


> But there will be a guy in both scenarios...


 There will be off course, but she wants a friend and can view it as a friendship. He is a friend , who would bang her at the earliest opportunity, in most cases.

The reason why gf's and wives hate men having friends of opposite sex.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

thecoms said:


> I see the irony, No stand by my point. The guy is always looking for an opportunity, the girl , believes they are just friends...


 They won't believe u but ur right we have to,say yes there will be girls too who do the same but I would put money on it...90% of the time the girl genuinely wants it as friends. The other way round 90% of men think ok were friends but if I work on it and it will be more.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> They won't believe u but ur right we have to,say yes there will be girls too who do the same but I would put money on it...90% of the time the girl genuinely wants it as friends. The other way round 90% of men think ok were friends* but if I work on it and it will be more. *


 pm sent...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> pm sent...


 Thank you...


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

thecoms said:


> Women can have men friends , men can't , simples !!!


 It's not simples at all.... yes if you want to bone her bad then no. If not then..... yes yes yes


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Time for an update. Here are the cliffs:

The s**t hit the fan

Marriage has been possibly irreversibly damaged

Friendship with said female friend is near non existent

More stressed and emotionally damaged than I have ever been

:thumb

Thanks to everyone who imparted their pearls to me. Those of you who doubted; you were right... but for the wrong reason.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Time for an update. Here are the cliffs:
> 
> The s**t hit the fan
> 
> ...


 more info required mate

x


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

What's up David?

I think most told you to put your wife first and bin off the 'friend' if it was causing issues.

Who knew UK-M were actually capable of giving out good advice after all?!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Time for an update. Here are the cliffs:
> 
> The s**t hit the fan
> 
> ...


 If as u said previously both parties were honest about the other ....what s**t can hit the fan? This can only mean ...u slept together? If so .....oh dear.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> What's up David?
> 
> I think most told you to put your wife first and bin off the 'friend' if it was causing issues.
> 
> Who knew UK-M were actually capable of giving out good advice after all?!


 U rarely give good advice ...but I do


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

All ends in tears or in bed in my experience.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

This is the hugely condensed order of events:

Out friendship grew, we spent more time together. We included other halves and the 4 of us actually became good friends.

Mrs Dave harboured a resentment against the friend despite this which ked to me doing some silly things. I got found out for deleting msgs and lying about who txt me/who I was texting. I did this to dilute the amount of texts we were exchanging, yes I know, I'm scum...

Things went from bad to worse as I got found out for this repeatedly. I was told not to contact the friend at all, completely cut her out of my life. I couldn't do it, I didn't want to do it and if I'm honest I still don't want to do it. Nothing happened between us, at all, no flirting nothing of the sort.

We had marriage counselling for a few weeks. Since then I have gone in circles; agreeing to cut her out of my life and then going back on this. I think it's unreasonable to have to do that. But then I also accept the fact I've put myself in this situation by lying unnecessarily like a dick.

Now we've just agreed as long as I can at least be 100% honest then we'll just have to address the issues as they arise. I have at this point 99.9% cut her out of my life and it's messed my head up more than I thought possible. Add to this a contest prep from may to sept and I think I may have some forms of ptsd from this mess.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> This is the hugely condensed order of events:
> 
> Out friendship grew, we spent more time together. We included other halves and the 4 of us actually became good friends.
> 
> ...


 Quality ....

Why do you need to cut this friend out of your life?

Does your other half not trust you, or is she judging you by her own standards!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

benji666 said:


> All ends in tears or in bed in my experience.


 Or both...


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> This is the hugely condensed order of events:
> 
> Out friendship grew, we spent more time together. We included other halves and the 4 of us actually became good friends.
> 
> ...


 Does the 0.1% involve you putting your winky inside your "friend"...?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Dieseldave said:


> Complicated... I'm attracted to her personality. But see her as a 'blokey-mate'.
> 
> She's a good looking girl though


 You will end up nobbing her...

And you know you know that will happen!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Does the 0.1% involve you putting your winky inside your "friend"...?


 We're just good friends honest!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> This is the hugely condensed order of events:
> 
> Out friendship grew, we spent more time together. We included other halves and the 4 of us actually became good friends.
> 
> ...


 Mrs dave harboured a resentment ....why....the friendship grew, we spent more time together ..if that's it I'm struggling to see what the resentment was about ( this was before u said about the lying about the messages)

how was the other fella of the girl? Did he get upset?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> We're just good friends honest!!


 fu**ing lol, if he ain't ploughed through her it's because she wasn't interested.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> fu**ing lol, if he ain't ploughed through her it's because she wasn't interested.


 Ball deep all day long!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

came in looking for an update of double anal and bread sharing, now leaving disappointed.

out


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Ball deep all day long!


 Just the nuts hanging out


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Just the nuts hanging out


 All wet and creamy...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I have an attractive work colleague that I get on very well with and my Mrs hates me spending time with her, its a tough one as we have to work together on deals and see customers together so we do spend a lot of time with each other, plus go out boozing etc.

It's lucky the missus hasn't actually seen what she looks like yet. :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I have an attractive work colleague that I get on very well with and my Mrs hates me spending time with her, its a tough one as we have to work together on deals and see customers together so we do spend a lot of time with each other, plus go out boozing etc.
> 
> It's lucky the missus hasn't actually seen what she looks like yet. :lol:


 Erm....it's not a tough one....talk about work only and don't go out boozing smitchhhhhhh


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Erm....it's not a tough one....talk about work only and don't go out boozing smitchhhhhhh


 not possible


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Once in a while, the moon eclipses the sun. This is a rare event. What's even rarer is the folk of UKM giving advice on sensitive issues that turns out to be both sensible and right. Enjoy this thread folks, it's a fu**ing anomoly.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Start it at 0.59


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Once in a while, the moon eclipses the sun. This is a rare event. What's even rarer is the folk of UKM giving advice on sensitive issues that turns out to be both sensible and right. Enjoy this thread folks, it's a fu**ing anomoly.


 Yep. Someone once said to me "even a broken clock is right twice a day"


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> not possible


 Only if ur a douche so I see why not possible for u maybe


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Erm....it's not a tough one....talk about work only and don't go out boozing smitchhhhhhh


 Insecure.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Insecure.


 I agree...he prob is and needs to feel he can still pull women u might be right


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Only if ur a douche so I see why not possible for u maybe


 you're not being realistic


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> OP goofed. My avi is quite apt in this situation.


 Very true.

It feels like I will be paying for my mistakes forever now...

Actually feels like how I should be treated for cheating tbh


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> you're not being realistic


 No u are making an excuse...come on now ...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> No u are making an excuse...come on now ...


 Oh dear... arguing again are we?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Oh dear... arguing again are we?


 No not really it's heavyass we have an understanding...but now ur here....let's go


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Very true.
> 
> It feels like I will be paying for my mistakes forever now...
> 
> Actually feels like how I should be treated for cheating tbh


 Yep


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

ONE DAY, you're both in the mood and one thing leads to another and that will be it if you know what i mean... unless you think like Jesus and she comes out with an iron underwear....


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> No not really it's heavyass we have an understanding...but now ur here....let's go


 Oh you'd love that wouldn't you!


----------



## Henda929 (Oct 21, 2016)

honestly mate if you marriage is important to you cutting this lass out should be easy to do it's not worth risking it regardless of whether the reasons are right or wrong.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Oh you'd love that wouldn't you!


 I think it is u that re quotes me.....so who would love it more?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I think it is u that re quotes me.....so who would love it more?


 You were already arguing...


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Acidreflux said:


> Oh dear... arguing again are we?


 as always.. future mod material


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

todai said:


> as always.. future mod material


 No chance she's as cold as the North Sea and as sharp as a rolling pin!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> You were already arguing...


 Like I said ..u misunderstand 'arguing' ......but I can't help a grown man who dosnt understand the difference between chat, arguing, and debate.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> as always.. future mod material


 Here comes the clan....can always predict who will show up to 'like' acidbreaths quotes, pissy fingers will be here soon


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Like I said ..u misunderstand 'arguing' ......but I can't help a grown man who dosnt understand the difference between chat, arguing, and debate.


 Such bitterness! You are like a gleaming vial of Test E guarded by barbed wire!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Such bitterness! You are like a gleaming vial of Test E guarded by barbed wire!


 Such prose!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Ares said:


> Such prose!


 What's prose?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Such bitterness! You are like a gleaming vial of Test E guarded by barbed wire!


 Block then...dumbo


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Here comes the clan....can always predict who will show up to 'like' acidbreaths quotes, pissy fingers will be here soon


 bit rude Skyee, that time of the month dear?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> bit rude Skyee, that time of the month dear?


 Well....u didn't think it was ok to be rude to me without receiving some back? No no noooo that's never the case ....


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Well....u didn't think it was ok to be rude to me without receiving some back? No no noooo that's never the case ....


 Yeh you're right - saying you're future mod material was a bit rude. I take it back you'd be useless


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Block then...dumbo



View attachment IMG_0722.PNG


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Acidreflux said:


> What's prose?


 its a woman you pay to have sex with you


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> its a woman you pay to have sex with you


 Prozzzzzzy.... :thumb


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat (Feb 4, 2016)

a wolf cannot be friend with sheep


----------



## mangob (Jun 26, 2016)

BTT..

Dont get the big deal. I got a few female friends and they are all attractive. (which imho is completely irrelevant)

My missus has a few guy friends - i know about all of them and know them (we worked for same company), and the other two.. well they are gay 

She even goes on weekend trips with one of the guys (gay one) and another woman. Honestly, sometimes a bit of jealousy creeps up, which i think is normal, just like she can get jealous that I hang out with other women.

End of the day its about respect and how open you are about it with your partner. My missus and I are best friends and we tell each other everything!

I also think that guys who claim men and women cannot be friend need to widen their horizon and get a grip on their sexuality. just my 2 cents


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> Yeh you're right - saying you're future mod material was a bit rude. I take it back you'd be useless


 Gosh that hurt u bad....I might do another thread on it to hurt u more.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Gosh that hurt u bad....I might do another thread on it to hurt u more.


 No no please don't! It was creepy enough last time...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

mangob said:


> BTT..
> 
> Dont get the big deal. I got a few female friends and they are all attractive. (which imho is completely irrelevant)
> 
> ...


 The old gay trick, fair play to the bloke. Good game.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> The old gay trick, fair play to the bloke. Good game.


 Doesn't sound good to me if you gotta take one up the bum in order to be friends with some girl, even if you get to sleep with her, still a poor deal IMO.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Doesn't sound good to me if you gotta take one up the bum in order to be friends with some girl, even if you get to sleep with her, still a poor deal IMO.


 Only thing gay about that bloke is the pokey bum wanks mangobs wife gives him.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Gosh that hurt u bad....I might do another thread on it to hurt u more.


 yeh, you're jokes are very poor... almost as bad as 'i know you are but what am i' you can't sit here and pretend all day that thread was a joke, the only joke in that thread was you and you got caught out BADDDDDDD


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> yeh, you're jokes are very poor... almost as bad as 'i know you are but what am i' you can't sit here and pretend all day that thread was a joke, the only joke in that thread was you and you got caught out BADDDDDDD


 U think my jokes are poor u should see my cooking ..but listen ur boring the feck outta me so I'm gonna have to put u In the bin with pissy fingers....byeeeee


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> U think my jokes are poor u should see my cooking ..but listen ur boring the feck outta me so I'm gonna have to put u In the bin with pissy fingers....byeeeee


 You. You're. Very simple. You really don't save that much time. Not even enough to wash your hands


----------



## mangob (Jun 26, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Only thing gay about that bloke is the pokey bum wanks mangobs wife gives him.


 Since its 3 of em... me lady, her femalefriend and the gay man... maybe I ought to be concerned that she has a thing of poking a mans poop hole with another woman....  :thumb


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

mangob said:


> Since its 3 of em... me lady, her femalefriend and the gay man... maybe I ought to be concerned that she has a thing of poking a mans poop hole with another woman....  :thumb


 Women always cover for each other bro


----------



## mangob (Jun 26, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Women always cover for each other bro


 :lol: sure... the same woman who worked with us, and they see each other maybe once or twice a year...

but you do make my prove my point for me from my original posting


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

mangob said:


> :lol: sure... the same woman who worked with us, and they see each other maybe once or twice a year...
> 
> but you do make my prove my point for me from my original posting


 Don't say you weren't warned :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

todai said:


> You. You're. Very simple. You really don't save that much time. Not even enough to wash your hands


 TODAY


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> TODAY


 Poor... Very poor.....


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

I have no idea how any hetro sexual man can just be 'friends' with any semi attractive woman. Maybe it's the gear talking, but if a girlfriend of mine had a male 'friend' I would be very sus .not so much of her... but I know full well what dogs men are and why he is hanging around her like flies near s**t. I think many women are oblivious to just how randy men are and how men think. 'oh he is just such a good listener'.... ha ha ha.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> The old gay trick, fair play to the bloke. Good game.


 had a bloke like that in my uni, actually managed to go through 3 of them in the same group before they cottoned on he didn't really like the cock.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Doesn't sound good to me if you gotta take one up the bum in order to be friends with some girl, even if you get to sleep with her, still a poor deal IMO.


 The one I knew at uni was exit only ,just acted really camp and they believed it.


----------



## mangob (Jun 26, 2016)

benji666 said:


> I have no idea how any hetro sexual man can just be 'friends' with any semi attractive woman. Maybe it's the gear talking, but if a girlfriend of mine had a male 'friend' I would be very sus .not so much of her... but I know full well what dogs men are and why he is hanging around her like flies near s**t. I think many women are oblivious to just how randy men are and how men think. 'oh he is just such a good listener'.... ha ha ha.


 This is exactly my point - this fear comes from a lack of trust and lack of maturity handling the subject. You cannot control what men think or want from your woman. Whether they befriend your lady or they try and chat her up in Starbucks. IT IS OUT OF YOUR CONTROL.

What you can control is, whether you cage a woman in to a point where she will break your trust or resent you for not allowing her to choose her own friends. Everything else is your insecurity talking - and that is your problem and no-one elses - so get secure with yourself and your sexuality. If you automatically assume every woman will cheat, then you clearly have a lot of growing up left to do - emotionally and mentally.

You have to be able to trust - if you cannot - wrong partner - or you need to deal with your issues.

Imagine the freedoms you want - you want to choose your friends. Your friends are probably the greater hazard to any relationship than some chick that you get along with. You know that one moron friend that likes to go out every weekend and pull? Yea, that guy is definitely on her s**t list.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

I have female friends I've never thought about banging or would they're just my friends because we joke and laugh together , all through high school of had at least 3 good friends who were girls

one did try and kiss me one night and relationship was ruined within a week


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Gavinmcl said:


> I have female friends I've never thought about banging or would they're just my friends because we joke and laugh together , all through high school of had at least 3 good friends who were girls
> 
> one did try and kiss me one night and relationship was ruined within a week


 full **** tho?


----------

